

Australian government refuses to disclose web snooping plan - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/web-snooping-plan-suppressed-by-government-20121010-27cs7.html

======
abecedarius
Misleading headline. They didn't suppress snooping, they refused to disclose
the plan to snoop. (Which has been in the works since at least 2010 when
another such call was denied, says the article.)

------
mtgx
These types of new laws seem like a growing trend in the most advanced
"democratic societies". Worst of all, the governments of such societies are
trying their best to bypass the regular democratic processes and to avoid
letting their citizens have any say on them.

~~~
sdoering
Sometimes i get the feeling, these kinds of democracies might just as well be
called democratorships...

... some years ago, I had a saying: "Politics is the stage-play being shown,
so that the people believe, they are living in a democracy."

